# Friday Watch



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Well here I am faffing around on the PC and I see it is 00:24 so here's my post.

When I get up I shall be wearing this:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,ll start the day with this for now.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Vostok Amphibia on Kevlar.*

*
*

*
*

*
*










*
*


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Have this Tauchmeister on now.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

My newest watch bootsale Thursday.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Edit. Wearing the Squale now on Marathon new style rubber though


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Navigator.....










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Omega Memomatic for me...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My first vintage... Puljot "Big UFO" (or so they call it at the Bay)... fitted with it's new strap but I still want to try something about those little scratches on the case and glass...

Still, it has been in my wrist for last 3 days, I love the shape of these watch. Dial is metallic grey and it's hard to catch on a photo...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just getting ready to go to work :hammer:, so not much of a decission really:-










Have a good one people!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Vostock today


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Russian today


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I'll join Graham and his gorgeous Sekonda by wearing my Strela:










Note to self - must take more pics of this one!

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Speedy Pro today..


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely Planet Ocean chronograph toady lovely weight on the wrist. Loads of presence.

HAGWA


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Omega Memomatic for me...


Nice one there Jon have you got a New Old Stock shop in Sydney that you pop into all the time?

Simon


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sector Diving Team Chrono this weekend










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Last minute decision to go to the Sonisphere Festival, so the only option when faced with much Metal and much Moshing...is this beast!










Have a top weekend!

unk: unk: unk:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new one today:

Omega Seamaster Pro










Mark


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Same as last Friday but just quickly snapped a new pic.

Heuer Montreal on Tan Toshi


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

orfina


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Old friend today:










Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t properly got up yet so still wearing my night watch...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels*










I realised before going to bed last night that it`s been nearly a year since it last had to do service as my work `Night Duty` watch


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A little understated swiss class for me today


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bill, that is a beautiful Orfina. Like the Glycine too Mac. 

An old favourite for me today, had Roy change the hand set many years ago, sold it twice, bought it back twice and it's now become a firm favourite.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

tyrannes said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Omega Memomatic for me...
> ...


LOL I wish there was one, I could start one perhaps LOL!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Bill, that is a beautiful Orfina. Like the Glycine too Mac.
> 
> An old favourite for me today, had Roy change the hand set many years ago, *sold it twice*, *bought it back twice* and it's now become a firm favourite.


You're so "fickle" Mark! :to_become_senile: (BTW, what does "sold" mean ? :lol: They're mine I tell 'ee, MINE! )

Since this was out and getting wound, it's going dancing today to go with the blue shirt!










*"Swatchtok" - Vostok in a resin/plastic case!*


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I am wearing this vintage 1950s(?) Hamilton which arrived this morning from Roy.

Thank you, Roy. :wink2:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Off on a short break and on my wrist today is my Speedbird III on a NATO (which I must of admit is my Favourite) -










Also going with me is the Glycine Incursore -










Now which way's Norfolk?!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Currently enjoying a bit of G-Shockage


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Reactor Fallout today










...getting a lot more wrist time since I bought a link extractor and made it fit perfectly.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Airman Base 22 today


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

My old big hand Wittnauer now.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Today is a digital day so far:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me today










HAGWE chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Time for Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Orange for me today - though it'll be something a bit more subdued when I get married tomorrow (plus this one won't fit under the cuff of my shirt!)

Have a good weekend everyone & I'll see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Time for Jaeger-LeCoultre


Superb watch and great pictures :yes:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My destro pam homage today ,and a dam good book,


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have this one on just now but with 2 incoming that will no doubt change


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sub today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Switched to my Hamilton:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

A rare day. I'm being powered by crystalised devils love juice.

And just to Re-enforce Mels worries and suspicions that the forum is turning orange, we have this..........


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Currently enjoying a bit of G-Shockage


Nothing wrong with that on a Friday, or any other day come to that :hypocrite:!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Thought I'd try something clever







...it's an improvement, but still not quite right.










PS Good luck for you Wedding tomorrow Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Speedmaster* for me today


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Luminox 1580 Sea Diver today










HAGWE :cheers:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> Orange for me today - though it'll be something a bit more subdued when I get married tomorrow (plus this one won't fit under the cuff of my shirt!)
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone & I'll see you in a couple of weeks


Congratulations!!

Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Changed to this one since the posties been...thanks to Frey Bentos (Rich) :thumbsup:










Behold...the power of the Vostok lume!!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Off on a short break and on my wrist today is my Speedbird III on a NATO (which I must of admit is my Favourite) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere to the right I think


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've just got back from a great holiday in Rome. Thanks for all of the suggestions that you guys put in my thread a while ago. I think I got around most of it. :thumbsup: The problem is that I went severely over budget (the 710's fault mostly) and there won't be a new watch for a while  ah well.

Feels like ages since i've been on the forum.

Wearing my Sea Dweller today for a change since i've had my Doxa on for a couple of weeks straight now :huh:










Congratulations on the Wedding Paul. Good luck on the day.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to another one of Roy`s Mods :rltb:

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one for me at the moment......


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Latest purchase for me today (crop of sellers pic as I haven't done my own yet







) ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Double post


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Drum2000 said:


> Now which way's Norfolk?!


*DON`T DO IT!! **:swoon: *

*
*

*
**DON`T GO ANY WHERE NEAR THE PLACE!!!* * :shocking:*

*
*

*
**THE EASTERN ALLIANCE IS A FOUL TERRITORY FULL OF CANNIBALS &*

*
*

*
OTHER NE`ER-DO-WELL`S!!!!*







:fear:

This warning is sponsored by the peace loving members of The Leicester & Rutland Defence Force 

:rofl:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Now which way's Norfolk?!
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DC67


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

ended up wearing this today (technically its now saturday here in GMT+10)










Enjoy the wedding paul, and everyone else enjoy your weekend


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Fancied a change.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fortis Flieger Auto.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

casio i-range today - working silly hours to pay for hols again this week so no new (long over due) pics.










even the running and swimming took something of a back seat. party tonight then back training this weekend.

first saturday off in six weeks. pooped - roll on the cruise (7 sleeps to go) . and all because her birthday has a zero at the end of it this year :inlove:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this today and probably next week too as we're off for a weeks camping tomorrow!!! Can't even get the trailer tent loaded as it's hissing it down here.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one now...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I put my new Chenevard back on the Phoenix Regimental Gray Bond strap ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Put this on now...

*Heuer 200m Professional, Model 844-2.`TH` branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa early 1980s.*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ricster said:


> *Speedmaster* for me today


I really, really must move the Speedy Pro higher up my want list. So cool. B)

Electric blue for me today...

*Omega Seamaster Professional, 2255.80*










And good luck, Paul!!!! :drinks:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mint condition Olma Electric with Landeron 4750 Movement.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Electric blue for me today...
> 
> *Omega Seamaster Professional, 2255.80*


*And why not? Ti instead of SS.*

*
*










*
*


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

sam. said:


> Fancied a change.


Very nice.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Rolex Air king










Regards steve


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Done work so changed to this one, sorry for the hairy bits I'm a bloke can't stand pain


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of a Russian flavour with today's bottle


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for the evening.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Over to a Tissot now.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

rolexgirl said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Fancied a change.
> ...


Thanks,i thought about your recent thread(watch & costume jewellry) when i picked it up yesterday at a carboot sale boxed with full paperwork for Â£4.50 

Well it was rude not to at that price. ^_^


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this most of the evening...

*RLT-11 no.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Got my Accutron back from Paul. Looks much sharper now.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Got my Accutron back from Paul. Looks much sharper now.


Sharp as a pin!

Dam that's nice.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KevG said:


> Done work so changed to this one, sorry for the hairy bits I'm a bloke can't stand pain


Uuuuhhh, lovely that... and come on!!! Sorry for the hair??? WTF... :bangin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry for the hair??? WTF... :bangin:


Shockwaves from rolexgirl continue to ripple through the forum I see...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a Russian flavour with today's bottle


Mr. Bond, I can't believe my eyes!!! No Smirnoff today??? :shocking: :shocking:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Put this on now...
> 
> *Heuer 200m Professional, Model 844-2.`TH` branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa early 1980s.*


 B)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a Russian flavour with today's bottle


It's distilled in Liverpool apparently. :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of a Russian flavour with today's bottle
> ...


Unfortunately because I have been working 12 hour shifts every day for the last couple of weeks Big M has been entrusted with the shopping and she is a proper cheapskate, anything to save a quid or two hence no Smirnoff. I only got the RB because there was a half price deal on it.

If it was entirely up to her I would be wearing Primark, a cheap watch from the local market and drinking Iceland Vodkat & homage red bull. At least the Red Square is better than last weekends paint stripper.












:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> It's distilled in Liverpool apparently. :blink:


They probably stole the recipe from Smirnoff

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> If it was entirely up to her I would be wearing Primark, a cheap watch from the local market and drinking Iceland Vodkat & homage red bull. At least the Red Square is better than last weekends paint stripper.


Just pray she doesn't find out that 95Âº alcohol with water comes a lot cheaper...

Red Square is made in Liverpool? Must be Williamson square then...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > It's distilled in Liverpool apparently. :blink:
> ...


Probably. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Just pray she doesn't find out that 95Âº alcohol with water comes a lot cheaper...


Been there had that problem when she use to pour it out and fill it with water and put it back in the freezer, presumably in her mind in my best interests, it just turned to ice, but me being smarter than the average bear knows that pure alcohol won't freeze until about minus seventy and that Smirnoff can stand at least minus twenty or so caught her out, of coarse she denied all knowledge of it and blamed her daughter.

:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Been there had that problem when she use to pour it out and fill it with water and put it back in the freezer, presumably in her mind in my best interests, it just turned to ice, but me being smarter than the average bear knows that pure alcohol won't freeze until about minus seventy and that Smirnoff can stand at least minus twenty or so caught her out, of coarse she denied all knowledge of it and blamed her daughter.


That's what daughters and kid sisters are for anyways


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Last for today Longines with 9162 mov or F300 if you prefer.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back to the LV ready for tomorrows shift. The cheapie Big M bought me didn't last a week and another auto that I wore gained minutes. The LV kept perfect time with the works clock for weeks on end 

You get what you pay for


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Aquastar Benthos 500 today.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> You get what you pay for


Not necessarily:










This one is spot on :naughty:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > You get what you pay for
> ...


In that case you defo didn't get what you paid for.

Â£30 for a five quid watch, you were done !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> In that case you defo didn't get what you paid for.
> 
> Â£30 for a five quid watch, you were done !!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :shocking: Never though it like that... you might just be right!!! :bag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > In that case you defo didn't get what you paid for.
> ...


I am


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Couldn't be arsed changing it.............superb watch


----------

